# Grow room too hot



## GreenThumbz99 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm currently enduring 100+ degrees F in the grow room. I've looked into portable air conditioners, but they're all a little too pricey. 

So today I bought a window AC unit for my room. My room is in an attic and there isn't much airflow, let alone windows, but there are openings by the spot where slanted roof meets gutter. So I rigged this AC unit in the corner and tried to make an airtight exhaust our of plastic sheets (lots of duct tape involved) for the outtake from the unit to go out these holes.

The roof slants down and I've sealed up the back of the unit so it's air tight, on the floor, against the roof. However, i'm not sure whether this hot air will actually go out the gutter holes, or just seep back into my grow room via convection.

Does this have a chance in hell of working? After I turned it on my room dropped 6 degrees (but still not where I want it to be), but I haven't been able to check on it since.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 28, 2009)

anything is possible ya just gotta figure a way to make it work is all IMO. u got any pix by chance wat ya got goin so far?


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (Apr 28, 2009)

no pics today, lemme try and do a paint picture or something.


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (Apr 28, 2009)

here it is. excuse my crude ms paint skills. i guess in theory, i'd like for cold air to be pumped in, and the hot air and machinery exhaust to get pumped out. but i don't think window units are designed to exhaust like that....we'll see....


----------



## D3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think your going to burn up the air unit, not enough air flow for it. You would be better off building framed walls from your roof line & put your air unit in one of those. The tighter you have your room, the better it will cool it.


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (Apr 28, 2009)

alright. the holes aren't that small, though. maybe like an inch in diameter, and there are many of them.


----------



## Heavyballs (Apr 28, 2009)

you can build a box around your ac unit.   then you have to have a fan blowing across the fins in the back and out a ducting to the holes you have for exhaust


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (Apr 29, 2009)

it's working so far! lower temps with the weather have helped too. gotta love improv.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (May 4, 2009)

i agree, not enough air flow for ac, looks like a potential fire hazzard as well, u should def think about exhausting hot air up and have your ac pumping cool air in low.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 4, 2009)

If you have a floor. Id build a few walls around it and insulate. Its just the start of May. Whats it going to do once its June-Aug? 
Few 2x4s, few sheets of drywall, roll of insulation. Boom.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

Why not run an intake and exhaust fan like the rest of us. Or maybe air cool the light to bring the temps down.


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (May 10, 2009)

yeah i think i'm going to use a cool tube


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 10, 2009)

Where is that thing draining into?


----------



## GreenThumbz99 (May 10, 2009)

i've got a tarp and some towels. i change the towels now and then


----------



## Shockeclipse (May 11, 2009)

GreenThumbz99 said:
			
		

> i've got a tarp and some towels. i change the towels now and then


If you can collect it, you can use it to water your plants.  I beleive air conditioner water is like distilled, zero ppms.


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

100 degrees is super hot! Get those temps down to about 75-80! goodluck


----------

